# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ

## pisces27

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ 23 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΩΡΙΣΑ. ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ 4,5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ. ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΠΙΣΩ. ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΔΗΛΩΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΑΕΙ ΓΤ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΖΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ. ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΘΕΛΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ. ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΞΕΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΝΕΤΑ. ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ . ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΒΟΥΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ

----------


## kerasi

Οταν χωρίσατε τι σου είπε; ποιος είναι ο λόγος; εστω και αν δεν ισχύει, πώς το αιτιολόγησε;

----------


## Remedy

κριμα που νοιωθεις τοσο ασχημα.
ειναι πολυ καλο ταιμιγκ αυτο για χωρισμο, οπως κι αν σου ακουγεται εσενα τωρα...
ησουν πολυ μικρη οταν τα φιαξατε.
ισως να ηταν και ο πρωτος σου.
τελειωσες τις σπουδες σου, δεν σε κραταει τπτ εκει.
ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΤΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ.
τωρα ειναι ο καιρος να ανοιξεις τους οριζοντες σου, να κανεις μεταπτυχιακα αν θες, η καριερα, να γνωρισεις καποιον αλλο που θα εχεις μαζι του μια πιο ομορφη σχεση.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ. ΑΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ. ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΣ!!!! τα καλυτερα ερχονται, πιστεψε με.

στην πολη που μενεις τωρα εχει επαγγελματικες ευκαιριες η σπουδαζες στην αθηνα και μενεις στην επαρχια?

----------


## menis_64

ηρεμησε καλε...εδω εμεις που εχουμε καταθλιψη δεν τα τιναξαμε, θα το κανεις εσυ για ενα αγορι? Σκεψου οτι ισως δεν σου αξιζε...Οταν τελειωνει μια σχεση παντα καρτερει να ξεκινησει μια αλλη! Μην απογοητευεσαι, δεν αξιζει να τα βαψεις μαυρα, οσο και αν τον αγαπουσες, οσο και να ησουν ερωτεμευνη μαζι του...Ισα-ισα σκεψου εφοσον καποιος δεν σε θελει, γιατι να αξιζει να τον θελεις εσυ? Παντοτε ολοι μας ψαχνουμε το αλλο μισο, αλλα κατα ποσο αυτος ηταν το πραγματικο σου μισο?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τωρα ξεκινάει η ζωή σου, τώρα ξεκινάνε τα καλυτερα, θα το δεις όσο παράδοξο και αν σου φαινεται..!
Το ότι λες πως η ζωή σου δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς αυτόν σημαίνει πως είναι πολύ καλο για εσένα που τελειωσε αυτή ή σχεση. Πρέπει να βρεις το δικό σου νοημα που δεν εξαρτάται από κανέναν άλλον...οι άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν αλλά εσύ πρέπει να έχεις ένα δικό σου πολύ προσωπικό νοημα, μια δική σου σταθερα, να αγαπάς εσένα και να κανεις αυτά που αγαπάς. Και σε αυτή την ηλικία το να παρατείνεται μία σχέση πανω στην οποία βασιζεις όλο το νόημα της ζωής σου δεν θα σε άφηνε να πας μπροστά...να ορθοποδησεις, να εξελιχτείς σαν ατομο και σαν σύντροφος για κάποιον άλλον στο μέλλον. 
Θα σε κρατούσε πίσω.
Ημουν ακριβώς στην θέση σου και χειροτερα... αλλά τώρα έρχονται τοσο μεγάλες αλλαγες και πρόκειται να κανω τόσο μεγάλα βήματα που αν είχα μείνει με εκείνο τον άνθρωπο ούτε που θα τα ονειρευομουν...θα ήμουν εγκλωβισμενη μαζί του. Άγιο είχα...και από ότι μας περιγράφεις δεν σε νοιαστηκε/αγαπησε και ποτέ όπως σου αξίζει αν τότε δεν ήθελε να κάνει τίποτα μαζι σου και τώρα τα κάνει όλα...
Θρήνησε τον χωρισμό σου, βίωσε το όπως έρχεται αλλα έχε στο νου σου πως η ζωή σου προχωράει...και πώς τελικά θα δεις που θα σου βγουνε ολα για το καλύτερο...

----------


## pisces27

ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. ΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΓΤ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ. ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΑ. ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ. ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΔΥΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ. ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΙΝ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΠΤ. ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ

----------


## nick190813

κοπελια δεν θελει να δεσμευτει,θελει να κανει την ζωη τ ,ειναι απλο....και μαλλον ξεθωριασε και ο ερωτας...οποτε γιοκ..

πηγαινε παρακατω γτ εχει τελειωσει...
θα βρεις και αλλον...μην αγχωνεσαι...
οτι και να κανεις δεν προκειται να γυρισει πισω?

----------


## pisces27

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ. ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ. ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΕΠΛΑΘΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ. ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΗΔΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 2 ΜΕΣΑ Σ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ.... ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ . ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ . ΗΘΕΛΕ Η ΤΛΧ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ. ΓΤ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΠΙΣΩ . ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## nick190813

> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ. ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ. ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΕΠΛΑΘΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ. ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΗΔΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 2 ΜΕΣΑ Σ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ.... ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ . ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ . ΗΘΕΛΕ Η ΤΛΧ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ. ΓΤ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΠΙΣΩ . ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ


παρεες εχεις?να αρχισεις να βγαινεις?
περνανε οι ερωτες ,θα βρεις καινουργιο ερωτα...και θα λες φανατασου να μην χωριζα τοτε?δεν θα εβρισκα αυτον..
εκτος αμα πια ηταν ο αντρας της ζωης σ...πραγμα π το αποκλειω...
αρχισε και εσυ να βαγινεις...το ξερω ειναι δυσκολος ο χωρισμος...αλλα μονο ετσι ξεπερνιεται με το να καθεσαι μεσα,να κλαις την μοιρα σου..δεν θα γινει τιποτα

----------


## pisces27

> παρεες εχεις?να αρχισεις να βγαινεις?
> περνανε οι ερωτες ,θα βρεις καινουργιο ερωτα...και θα λες φανατασου να μην χωριζα τοτε?δεν θα εβρισκα αυτον..
> εκτος αμα πια ηταν ο αντρας της ζωης σ...πραγμα π το αποκλειω...
> αρχισε και εσυ να βαγινεις...το ξερω ειναι δυσκολος ο χωρισμος...αλλα μονο ετσι ξεπερνιεται με το να καθεσαι μεσα,να κλαις την μοιρα σου..δεν θα γινει τιποτα


Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΖΗΛΕΥΕ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟ Α ΚΑΙ ΤΟ Ω ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ. ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ. ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥΣ. ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ.

----------


## nick190813

> Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΖΗΛΕΥΕ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟ Α ΚΑΙ ΤΟ Ω ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ. ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ. ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥΣ. ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ.


λοιπον το λαικο ρητο λεει ..ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει ,για να μην ποναει μια καρδια πρεπει αλλου να παει..να το ακους :p

εχεις καιρο π χωρισες?

----------


## pisces27

> λοιπον το λαικο ρητο λεει ..ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει ,για να μην ποναει μια καρδια πρεπει αλλου να παει..να το ακους :p
> 
> εχεις καιρο π χωρισες?


ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ

----------


## nick190813

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ


χαχααχ βρε κοπελα μ ,το λες ,λες και πεθανε καποιος :p

ωραια φρεσκο ειναι ακομα....να φανταστω ηταν η πρωτη σ σχεση ε?γι αυτο τετοιο κολημα?δεν εχεις ξανααντιμετωπισει χωρισμο?

----------


## pisces27

ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ Η ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ

----------


## nick190813

> ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ Η ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ


και πως εισασταν?σ εδειχνε οτι ειναι ερωτευμενος?

----------


## sick and tired

ο Hiv προκαλει το AIDS βιολογια γ' λυκειου μαθημα επιλογης απο θεωρητικη κατευθυνση

----------


## sick and tired

> μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι ειναι ο HIV γι αυτο μ απαντας ετσι...
> τεσπα εγω ευτυχως παρολο π ειχα πολλες κοπελες δεν εχω απολυτως τπτ ουτε ερπη χειλιων.......
> μονο με δυο κοπελες εχω κανει σεξ χωρις προφυλακτικο ,με ολες τις υπολοιπες παντα εβαζα και θα βαζω........η μια ηταν παρθενα και η αλλη σχεση μ 3 χρονια.......
> μικρουλα ακουγεσαι παντως :p 
> Τεσπα σε καληνυχτω κοπελια


 Β Ο ιός του έρπητος. Υπάρχουν 2 τύποι ιού ο τύπος 1 (HSV-1) και ο τύπος 2 (HSV-2). Αν και έχουν ανακαλυφθεί και άλλοι τύποι, ο τύπος 1 ευθύνεται για τον επιχείλιο έρπη και ο τύπος 2 για τον έρπη των γεννητικών οργάνων (αν και μερικές φορές μπορεί ο τύπος 1 να προκαλέσει έρπη γεννητικών οργάνων και ο τύπος 2 έρπη του χείλους, αλλά είναι σπάνια περίπτωση).

Ο έρπης των γεννητικών οργάνων έχει έντονα συμπτώματα με πόνο. Αρχίζει με φυσαλίδες, δημιουργεί μικρά έλκη με πόνο στην περιοχή και ακολουθούν οι φλύκταινες. Ο ιός μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί στα γάγγλια των νωτιαίων νεύρων, με αποτέλεσμα η τοπική θεραπεία να μην επαρκεί. Ο δε πόνος στα νεύρα είναι μεγάλος. Σπάνια ο έρπητας μπορεί να προκαλέσει ηπατίτιδα, εγκεφαλίτιδα, ακόμη και θάνατο. Οι υποτροπές είναι συχνές, αλλά τα συμπτώματα σε μια υποτροπή είναι ηπιότερα. Ο ιός δεν θεραπεύεται, αλλά θεραπεύουμε με διάφορα φάρμακα τα συμπτώματα και καθυστερούμε τις υποτροπές.

Κ αν οφειλοταν στον hiv θα επρεπε να κανω καισαρικη αργοτερα μονο οταν θα γενναω γιατι ι o hiv μεταδιδεται στο εμβρυο με το φυσιολογικο τοκετο ο γιατρος μ ειπε οτι μονο αν υπαρχει επιπλοκη π.χ αν ο ομφαλιος λωρος τυλιχτει γυρω απο το μωρο θα πρεπει να κανω καισαρικη...Καληνυχτα κ δεν τρομαζω ευκολα κι ας ειμαι 20...
α!και ο ιος του ερπη οφειλεται στον ιο του Hpv!

----------

